# Kanger 0.5 ohm SSOCC Coils (red band)



## Franky (24/12/15)

Hi guys,
I just bought 2 of these 'stainless steel' coils (red band at the bottom) and now I'm a bit confused - from what I've read these are meant to be used in Wattage mode whereas I thought Stainless Steel was supposed to be used in temp mode? Can anyone shed any light on this? I bought this for use with my XCube 2 in SS Temp control mode now I'm not so sure what to do...


----------



## Chris du Toit (24/12/15)

Hey @Franky, you can use them in normal wattage mode as well. Works great


----------



## wazarmoto (24/12/15)

They work great in wattage mode. They cone standard in the subvods. 

Sent via tapatalk


----------



## Andre (24/12/15)

I see Kangertech has not specified that these are for temp control use like they do for their Nickel coil. So, probably depends if your mod can accomodate these (available in 0.5 and 1.2 ohms). Also, most TC mods must be calibrated for the specific SS alloy. I do not know which SS Kangertech uses in these. All indications are that their SS coils are intended for use in Wattage mode.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Franky (27/12/15)

Kanger really need to sort out their branding - labelling something as SS will make a consumer think it's a stainless steel coil for temp control.

I've been hitting this '0.5' ohm coil at 60 watts - it drinks juice like a beast. Strange thing though, both my Smok M80 & XCube 2 register this coil at 0.74 ohm, whilst my Sigelei Fuchai registers this coil at 0.6 ohm  Consequently I've only been hitting it on the Fuchai...


----------

